# [OT] cpu-zeit spenden - foldingathome oder setiathome?

## slick

Weil es viel zu wenig Umfragen auf der Welt gibt  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

in der freizeit werden irgendwelche mammutprojekte kompiliert

ergo

das bleibt keine cpuzeit über für "so 'nen schnickschnack"  :Wink: 

----------

## ProtectionFault

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> in der freizeit werden irgendwelche mammutprojekte kompiliert
> 
> ergo
> 
> das bleibt keine cpuzeit über für "so 'nen schnickschnack" 

 

seh ich auch so...

Und ausserdem, falls ich grad auf meinem Desktop nix compile bekommt mein Server die Rechenzeit per distcc zum compilen *g*

----------

## DrAt0mic

Finde Folding@Home besser! 

Medizinische Forschung ist doch wohl sinnvoller, als Aliens suchen, oder?

----------

## slick

@ProtectionFault

distcc? interessant... kann man da nicht einen "globalen service" von und für gentoo draus machen?Last edited by slick on Wed Feb 25, 2004 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wysiib

 *DrAt0mic wrote:*   

> Finde Folding@Home besser! 
> 
> Medizinische Forschung ist doch wohl sinnvoller, als Aliens suchen, oder?

 

seh ich genauso. lieber 2 leute geheilt als 2 aliens entdeckt   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## siliconburner

aber sobalde aliens entdeckt sind zihen die amis über all ihre soldaten ab und fligen ins all um die bösen zu bekämpfen. und schon herrsch frieden (schön wärs)

danke für den tip, mein router hat jetzt erstmal mit proteinfaltungen zusätzlich zu tun. h

----------

## UTgamer

Hi, zu Folding@Home, gabs mal eine grössere Diskussion. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gehen sämtliche Forschungsergebnisse in die VSA und Europa geht leer aus, es vernichtet also in Europa Arbeitsplätze. Wenn ihr also meint das ihr das wollt, gerne, wir haben ja genug in Europa *g*.

----------

## ProtectionFault

 *slick wrote:*   

> @ProtectionFault
> 
> distcc? interessant... kann man da nicht einen "globalen service" von und für gentoo draus machen?

 

Eine sehr interessante Idee, allerdings sind bei DistCC die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen eher auf ein sicheres LAN ausgerichtet...

Waere natuerlich genial, wenn eine enorme Anzahl an DistCC hosts fuer einen Stage1 install zur verfuegung steht *g*

Vielleicht ein Projekt, dass man in naher Zukunft mal anpacken sollte...  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine sehr interessante Idee, allerdings sind bei DistCC die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen eher auf ein sicheres LAN ausgerichtet...
> 
> Waere natuerlich genial, wenn eine enorme Anzahl an DistCC hosts fuer einen Stage1 install zur verfuegung steht *g*
> ...

 

Naja, es gibt 2 Ansätze das zu fahren finde ich. 

1. Man realisiert es als eine Art p2p wo jeder Häppchen zum Berechnen bekommt. Da würde aber an der Bandbreite einzelnen scheitern, wenn man davon ausgeht das jeder gentoo-User mitmachen soll.

2. Geht davon aus das in der Menge der Gentoo-System immer gleichartige sind und diese dann jeweils als Verbund agieren, weil die Files sind bei allen nahezu identisch. Z.B. compilieren dann alle Athlon-System für einen anderen Athlon.

Ich gebe zu das Projekt würde durchaus Sinn machen, man sollte aber drüber nachdenken diese Rechenleistung allen oder nur den Dev. zu Verfügung zu stellen.

----------

## ProtectionFault

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, es gibt 2 Ansätze das zu fahren finde ich. 
> 
> 1. Man realisiert es als eine Art p2p wo jeder Häppchen zum Berechnen bekommt. Da würde aber an der Bandbreite einzelnen scheitern, wenn man davon ausgeht das jeder gentoo-User mitmachen soll.
> ...

 

Vermutlich...

Wobei ich der Ansicht bin, dass die Bandbreite bei der Groesse der einzelnen Source-Filez gar keine soo gravierende Rolle spielt. Vorstellbar waere ein Bandbreiten Test, der es nur ab einer bestimmten Bandbreite erlaubt den Dienst zu nutzen.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Geht davon aus das in der Menge der Gentoo-System immer gleichartige sind und diese dann jeweils als Verbund agieren, weil die Files sind bei allen nahezu identisch. Z.B. compilieren dann alle Athlon-System für einen anderen Athlon.
> 
> 

 

Waere natuerlich auch keine schlechte Loesung...

Mir gefaellt allerdings 1. besser, da es theoretisch moeglich sein sollte auch auf einer Sun Maschine den Quellcode fuer einen P4 zu uebersetzen (crosscompiling)

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich gebe zu das Projekt würde durchaus Sinn machen, man sollte aber drüber nachdenken diese Rechenleistung allen oder nur den Dev. zu Verfügung zu stellen.

 

Meiner ansicht nach waere es nur fuer die Dev. interessant...

Die meisten Noobs haben so schon genug Probeme, ihr Gentoo zu installieren   :Laughing: 

und waeren wahrscheinlich total ueberfordert, falls irgendwelche komplikationen auftauchen.

Ganz wichtig waere auf jeden Fall eine ueberpruefung der Compiler Version, so dass nur Systeme mit der selben Version zusammenarbeiten....

----------

## sirro

Globales distcc ist alleine desshalb zum scheitern verurteilt, weil es zuviele Probleme mit manipulierten Ergebnissen geben könnte.

Die devs würden sich (zum glück?!) nie auf sowas einlassen...

----------

## slick

Wir schweifen hier zwar weit ins OT ab, aber egal.  Soweit evt. doch nicht  :Wink: 

Wenn man sowas umsetzt sollte es so einfach zu relaisieren sein wie z.B. die gentoo-stats -- dann halt eben gentoo-distcc -- man ermerget das einfach, stellt bissl an der config rum und schon ist man "host" um Rechenleitung zu sharen. Ich würde aber dann auch die Lösung als p2p bevorzugen, wo jeder Host und Client sein kann. Man müßte nur dafür sorge tragen das jeder Client verhältnismäßig gemessen soviel CPU-Zeit des Gesamtsystems zugesprochen bekommen wie er zur Verfügung stellt. Bei Open-Source sicherlich schwerr zu realisieren... weil je jeder selbst an der gewissen Schraube drehen könnte. Also bleibts nur die Lösung dass es nur für einen ausgewählten Personenkreis ist. Bloss was habe ich dann jetzt letzendlich davon? Davon comp. mein Paket auch nicht schneller  :Wink:   ..Obwohl neue Idee, man müßte die binär-pakete in einem p2p sharen... je nach CHOST und USE-Flags... das dürfte sogar noch einfacher zu realisieren sein. Und jeder kann selbst bestimmen wieviel er als Cache auf seiner Platte zu Verfügung stellt. Braucht es nur einen zentralen Server o.ä. welcher die Ressourcen verwaltet. ("Du brauchst Mozilla mit USEFLAG xyz - hols dir bei rsync://foo.org:12345") o.ä.  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

nachtrag: natürlich braucht es dann eine md5 -checksumme o. ein pgp-sign (o.ä) einer bestimmten instanz, die trusted networks stehen ja sicher schon  :Wink: 

----------

## ProtectionFault

Die Idee waere natuerlich um einiges einfacher und auch realistischer...

Allerdings koennte man da ja schon fast Bittorrent oder so in die LiveCD und das System an sich integrieren  :Wink: 

Alles in allem betrachtet ist aber wahrscheinlich die aktuelle Loesung der einfachste und wahrscheinlich beste Weg...

Jeder bastelt sich sein eigenes Distcc Netz und hat damit auch keine Probleme mit gefakten Paketen und aehnlichem...

Also werde ich wahrscheinlich auch in Zukunft meine ueberfluessige Rechenleistung in meinem privaten Netzwerk per distcc verschleudern  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

 *ProtectionFault wrote:*   

> Allerdings koennte man da ja schon fast Bittorrent oder so in die LiveCD und das System an sich integrieren 

 

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/15967  :Wink: 

EDIT: Der Link ist vielleicht besserLast edited by sirro on Thu Feb 26, 2004 7:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ProtectionFault

Cool!

Rein damit in Portage.................

Das beschert uns garantiert wieder ein paar User mehr, erhoeht die Beliebtheit, bietet noch mehr flexibilitaet,...

Ich wuerde so ein Feature sofort nutzen, also her damit *ggg*

----------

## sirro

 *ProtectionFault wrote:*   

> Cool!
> 
> Rein damit in Portage.................

 

Bin ich eher dagegen, die Gründe werden in der Mailinglist genannt: Es bringt kaum Vorteile und viele Nachteile/Probleme (offene Ports, schlechte verfügbarkeit der Dateien usw.).

Wirklich bringen tut das was bei großen Dateien und nicht bei vielen kleineren (wie bei portage). Sinnvoll wäre es vielleicht die Live-CDs und Stages in Zukunft damit zu verteilen um den ersten Ansturm trafficmäßig auszugleichen. (zusätzlich zu den normalen Mirrors).

 *ProtectionFault wrote:*   

> Das beschert uns garantiert wieder ein paar User mehr, erhoeht die Beliebtheit, bietet noch mehr flexibilitaet,...

 

Glaube kaum, dass das ein Killerfeature wäre, was viele überzeugen wird. Die einzigen mit einem wirklichen Vorteil sind die Mirrorbetreiber weil die dadurch entlastet werden, der gemeine User hat eher noch nachteile (s.o.) und wird sich kaum überzeugen lassen.

Ich denke es gibt wichtigere Dinge worauf sich die Enwicklung konzentrieren sollte...

----------

## ian!

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Wirklich bringen tut das was bei großen Dateien und nicht bei vielen kleineren (wie bei portage). Sinnvoll wäre es vielleicht die Live-CDs und Stages in Zukunft damit zu verteilen um den ersten Ansturm trafficmäßig auszugleichen. (zusätzlich zu den normalen Mirrors).

 

Genau das haben wir ja hier einmal testweise gestartet gehabt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=127764

Allerdings hätte ich mit einer wesentlich größeren Nutzung dieses Dienstes gerechnet.

Es ist also fraglich, ob sich der "Aufwand" lohnt auch BitTorrent-Downloads anzubieten.

--ian!

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings hätte ich mit einer wesentlich größeren Nutzung dieses Dienstes gerechnet. 

 

ich habe zwar noch nie was mit bitto. gemacht, aber ich denke mal viele werden die Vorteile (für sich, für euch) nicht erkennen können und es macht ggf. zu viel installationarbeit... Evt. müßte es spezielles "Get-Gentoo-Stuff-Bittorrent.ebuild" geben, welche nach dem mergen sofort einsatzbereit ist. Dann würde ich es auch sofort benutzen. Aber ich denke mal keiner hat Lust sich erstmal  mit der Install. und der Config rumzuschlagen nur um paar Files zu saugen.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *DrAt0mic wrote:*   

> Finde Folding@Home besser! 
> 
> Medizinische Forschung ist doch wohl sinnvoller, als Aliens suchen, oder?

 

Meine teure Rechenzeit kostenlos amerikanischen Konzernen zur Verfügung stellen, damit sich die Pharmaindustrie eine zweite goldene Nase verdient?

Wenn Seti@Home mal nicht mehr ist behalte ich meine Rechenzeit lieber für mich als sie einem Kapitalisten zu schenken... Entweder er verhält sich sozial und verschenkt hinterher das Ergebnis an ALLE (was aber die kapitalistische Industrie nicht tut) oder sie sollen für die Rechenzeit zahlen, aber umsonst? Nicht mit mir...

Davon abgesehen leidet die Erde bereits jetzt unter Überbevölkerung, und da die meisten Leute nicht einsehen, das man nicht  dutzende Kinder in die Welt setzen kann ohne sie zu zerstören, werde ich diese Praxis nicht noch durch verbesserte medizinische Versorgung für diese Leute unterstützen...

----------

## Miike

Also als ich mir das letzte mal SETI@Home angeschaut habe war es kein open

source. (Weiss nich ob sich das bis jetzt geaendert hat).

Auf jeden Fall bin ich mir spätestens seit den Schweinerein des 2ten Irak Krieges sicher, dass:

a) die USA im Falle eines positiven die Ergebnisses von SETI@Home diese 100% nicht der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen werden,

b) eine hohe warscheinlichkeit bestehet, dass die Rechnleistung nicht nur fuer die Suche nach "Extra Terrestrischen Leben" genutzt wird.

PS: Zum Thema USA siehe z. B. auch die Bespitzelung von Kofi Annan:

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,288124,00.html

----------

## Lenz

Also ich halte von beiden Projekten nicht, zumal ich keine CPU Time übrig hab  :Wink: . Aber ein Projekt "Alle Gentoo User kompilieren zusammen" fänd' ich klasse.  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

@ALL 

zum Thema "Alle Gentoo User kompilieren zusammen" mache ich mal eine neue Dikussion auf... scheint ja ein interessantes Thema zu sein

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=904478

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Miike wrote:*   

> Also als ich mir das letzte mal SETI@Home angeschaut habe war es kein open
> 
> source. (Weiss nich ob sich das bis jetzt geaendert hat).
> 
> 

 Ist immernoch nicht OS, aber den Rest würde ich erstmal als unbewiesene Behauptung abtun... Denn

1) Ist ein Universitätsprojekt wie SETI@Home etwas anderes als Folding@Home, da es nicht in erster Stelle einem kommerziellen Zweck dient (denn was soll das für ein kommerzielles Ergebnis abwerfen, wenn man weiss, in 400Lj Entfernung hat es vor 400 Jahren eine Zivilisation gegeben?)

2) ist es deshalb nicht Open Source, damit nicht jeder einfach die Ergebnisse manipulieren kann.

Wenn ich einen selbst  modifizierten Seti-Client nutzen würde, hätte ich sicher schon 1000 Aliens gefunden, zumindest wär das ein Kinderspiel so zu tun und die Ergebnisse müssen nochmal geprüft werden, für nichts...

Davon mal abgesehen lese ich hier immer wieder, die Leute hätten keine Rechenzeit übrig... Was macht ihr denn mit dem Rechner??? Ständig 5 Pakete gleichzeitig kompilieren??? Wenn nicht, habt ihr auch Rechenzeit übrig, sorry...

Nicht, das ich jemanden überreden will, seine Rechenzeit irgendjemandem zu spenden (das ist euch überlassen) aber das keine Zeit übrig ist, ist nichts als eine leere Schutzbehauptung in 99,5% der Fälle... Dann sagt doch lieber "ich habe keine Zeit zum VERSCHENKEN übrig, verkaufen würde ich sie"  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Davon mal abgesehen lese ich hier immer wieder, die Leute hätten keine Rechenzeit übrig... Was macht ihr denn mit dem Rechner??? Ständig 5 Pakete gleichzeitig kompilieren??? 

 

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren...

----------

## wulfkuhn

24/7 mp3s hören über Jack, mit Jack-Rack da drin die fettesten FX aktiviert(Echo, Hall, Flanger,GranularScatterdingens) gleichzeitig Cinelerra einen Film berechnen lassen, im Internet surfen und einen emerge -u world. Hab ich noch was vergessen?  :Wink: 

----------

## sputnik1969

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> in der freizeit werden irgendwelche mammutprojekte kompiliert
> 
> ergo
> 
> das bleibt keine cpuzeit über für "so 'nen schnickschnack" 

 

Cool, du musst echt viel Ram haben, denn ansonsten fällt beim kompilieren von Mammutprojekten eine Menge nutzlose Wartezeit für die CPU an, denn jeder Festpllattenzugriff kostet Zeit, in der die CPU wartet... Ausser du hast genug Ram um alles direkt im Ram zu kompilieren und linken...

----------

## martoss

... es soll ja auch Leute geben, die ihren Prozessor/Rechner, wenn er grad nicht ausgelastet ist in einen (stromsparenden) Schlafzustand legen. 

Cpufreq machts möglich  :Smile: 

----------

## sputnik1969

 *martoss wrote:*   

> ... es soll ja auch Leute geben, die ihren Prozessor/Rechner, wenn er grad nicht ausgelastet ist in einen (stromsparenden) Schlafzustand legen. 
> 
> Cpufreq machts möglich 

 Während du einen Brief tippst gehst du in einen Schlafmodus? Oder stellst du "nur" die CPU-Frequenz runter? Wenn letzteres, dann sei dir sicher, das immernoch 60-70% des Strombedarfs besteht, außer vielleicht auf Notebooks, die sind ein Ausnahmefall, aber die Wenigsten Desktoprechner sind auf minimalen Stromverbrauch getrimmt, oftmals eher auf maximale Leistung, evtl. sogar übertaktet und mit erhöhter Spannung an der CPU  :Wink:  Und dann sind da die Netzteile mit niedrigem Wirkungsgrad die im Massenmarkt verkauft werden und so weiter...

Effektiv macht es meist nicht viel aus, wenn während der "Normalen" Arbeit ein Seti-Client im Hintergrund läuft. Und der zusätzliche Stromverbrauch ist minimal, zumindest in der größten Zahl der Fälle...Wenn ich bedenke, wieviele Rohstoffe für die Herstullung einer einzigen CPU verballert werden, will ich die CPU wenigstens auch ausgenutzt Wissen, schon der Umwelt wegen  :Wink:  Also in der Umweltbilanz eines Computers taucht dauerhafte Seti-Nutzung somit auch erst  nach Jahren im einstelligen Prozentbereich auf...

Das gilt natürlich auch für andere Projekte in dieser Form, egal ob ich die Idee unterstütze oder nicht  :Wink:  Das sollte auch jeder selbst entscheiden können...

----------

## martoss

Während du einen Brief tippst gehst du in einen Schlafmodus? Oder stellst du "nur" die CPU-Frequenz runter? Wenn letzteres, dann sei dir sicher, das immernoch 60-70% des Strombedarfs besteht, außer 

Ok, vielleicht hab ich mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt:

die Taktfrequenz wird abgesenkt, Festplatte geht nur noch an wenn es wirklich was zu tun gibt, Schreibvorgänge werden also erstmal im RAM gepuffert. Display ausschalten. Das ganze mach auf meinem Notebook so  an die 60% aus. Klar mit nem Desktop-PC (noch) nicht möglich, aber die ersten Mainboards für den Pentium-M gibts schon und auch AMD hat mit seinem "Hammer" gezeigt, dass man schon deutlich Stromsparender sein kann.

Gruss

		Martin

----------

## lolli78

hallo!

ich verwende distributed.net, aber ich rechne nur bei den ogr-paketen mit.

im heise-forum hat mal jemand ausgerechnet, wieviele megawattstunden strom für solche sachen draufgehen...

mir selbst ist im notebook auch schon mal ein lüfter durchgebrannt. seitdem achte ich darauf, dass der lüfter durch den dnetc-client nicht stärker beansprucht wird.

@deninitiatorderumfrage:

du hast "andere clients" vergessen. sowas muss in einer umfrage immer drin sein. und wenn mehr als 10% "sonstiges" angekreuzt haben, hast du was falsch gemacht. nimm's aber nicht persönlich, in vielen professionellen umfragen wird der fehler auch gemacht.

----------

## gerry

www.moneybee.de

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> @deninitiatorderumfrage:
> 
> du hast "andere clients" vergessen. sowas muss in einer umfrage immer drin sein. und wenn mehr als 10% "sonstiges" angekreuzt haben, hast du was falsch gemacht. nimm's aber nicht persönlich, in vielen professionellen umfragen wird der fehler auch gemacht.

 

Sehr guter Hinweis. Leider war ich zu dumm daran zu denken und nachträglich ändern ist nicht. Es sei den

@MOD kannst Du das?

----------

## amne

Option "andere Clients" hinzugefügt. Ich glaube, das kann man als Autor übrigens auch selbst (oder doch nicht?) - einfach das erste Post editieren.

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Ich glaube, das kann man als Autor übrigens auch selbst (oder doch nicht?) - einfach das erste Post editieren.

 

Wissen ist besser als glauben. Post geht, Umfrage nicht. Danke für ändern.

[EDIT]

@MOD

Blöde Frage: Ihr müßte ja zwangweise alles hier lesen um solche Kommentare zu finden. Überfliegt Ihrs oder lest Ihr jedes Post genau nach? Wo nehmt Ihr die ganze Zeit her? Nicht berufttätig oder Pförtner mit Internetzugang ?  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## amne

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wissen ist besser als glauben. Post geht, Umfrage nicht. Danke für ändern.
> 
> 

 

Ah, so ist das.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Blöde Frage: Ihr müßte ja zwangweise alles hier lesen um solche Kommentare zu finden. Überfliegt Ihrs oder lest Ihr jedes Post genau nach? Wo nehmt Ihr die ganze Zeit her? Nicht berufttätig oder Pförtner mit Internetzugang ?   

 

Ich blättere meist alle Threads durch, ob mir irgendwelche offensichtlichen Sachen (Dups, Flamewar, etc) auffallen. Ein @MOD am Ende des Threads sticht da natürlich ins Auge.

----------

## elVito

Hi alle zusammen,

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

>  *DrAt0mic wrote:*   Finde Folding@Home besser! 
> 
> Medizinische Forschung ist doch wohl sinnvoller, als Aliens suchen, oder? 
> 
> Meine teure Rechenzeit kostenlos amerikanischen Konzernen zur Verfügung stellen, damit sich die Pharmaindustrie eine zweite goldene Nase verdient?

 

Ich hätte zu dieser Aussage mal eine Frage:

Welche Amerikanische Firma/Firmen soll/sollen das denn sein? F@H scheint, so wie ich es verstanden habe ein Projekt der Stanford Universität zu sein. Die Forschungsergebnisse sind gut dokumentiert und als pdf Dokumenten downloadbar unter http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/papers.html

Desweiteren handelt es sich um Grundlagenforschung die jedem zugute kommt. (auch dir!) 

Hast du dir die Seite überhaupt mal angeschaut?

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> Wenn Seti@Home mal nicht mehr ist behalte ich meine Rechenzeit lieber für mich als sie einem Kapitalisten zu schenken... Entweder er verhält sich sozial und verschenkt hinterher das Ergebnis an ALLE (was aber die kapitalistische Industrie nicht tut) oder sie sollen für die Rechenzeit zahlen, aber umsonst? Nicht mit mir...

 

1. Sind denn alle Amerikaner Kapitalisten? Dann sind wohl auch alle Deutschen Nazis und alle Araber Selbstmordattentäter? 

2. Du kannst mit deiner wertvollen Rechenzeit verfahren wie es dir beliebt und sie wesentlich sinnvoller(nach deinen Maßstäben) nutzen.  

3. Sie sollen zahlen für deine Rechenzeit? Wer ist denn hier der Kapitalist?

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> Davon abgesehen leidet die Erde bereits jetzt unter Überbevölkerung, und da die meisten Leute nicht einsehen, das man nicht  dutzende Kinder in die Welt setzen kann ohne sie zu zerstören, werde ich diese Praxis nicht noch durch verbesserte medizinische Versorgung für diese Leute unterstützen...

 

Wegen dieser unpassenden Aussage habe ich eigentlich geantwortet... Dir ist hoffentlich klar, daß das Problem der Überbevölkerung nicht durch Krankheiten wie HIV oder Hepatitis C gelöst werden sollte. Diese "Leute" die das nicht "einsehen" wollen, werden von reichen Nationen (USA, EU etc) um ihre Rohstoffe beraubt und am Boden gehalten damit wir zu Spottpreisen Kaffee trinken können und Fleisch essen bis es uns zu den Ohren wieder rauskommt. Diese "Leute" sitzen zum größten Teil in Afrika, Asien und Südamerika und müssen Tag für Tag schauen, daß sie und ihre Familien nicht verhungern. Damit noch nicht genug verbreiten sich übelste Krankheiten in windeseile weil es keinerlei Medizinische Aufklärung geschweige denn Mittel zur Prävention gibt. Laut deiner Aussage besitzen jetzt diese "Leute" auch noch die Frechheit sich ungeniert fortzupflanzen und somit unsere schöne Natur zu zerstören. (Die wir ja alle gerne am Abend nach einer ausgiebigen Mahlzeit auf unseren Breitbildfernsehern bewundern) Du würdest sie lieber jämmerlich sterben lassen als ihnen zu helfen? 

Das hast du bestimmt nicht so gemeint oder?

Wenn ein Familienmitglied von dir schwer krank wird lässt du es ja auch nicht sterben trotz Überbevölkerung oder etwas doch?

Hoffentlich schmeckt dir dein Kaffee morgen noch genauso gut wie heute.

einen schönen Gruß

P.S. Das war zwar ein bisschen OT, aber ich musste es einfach sagen. Sorry dafür...

----------

## wulfkuhn

Hm, da sollte ich mir mal wieder einen Komentar verkneifen.

Naja, nich völlig.

----------

## sirro

Vielleicht auch noch was um seine CPU-Zeit zu spenden. Für mich kommt sowas zwar nicht in Frage, aber vielleicht fühlt sich ja jemand angesprochen...  :Wink: 

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2004/6546.html

----------

## siliconburner

[etwas OT] bezugnehmend zu elvito:

klar sollre die überbevölkerung nicht von krankheiten gelöst werden. jedoch was passiert, wenn die krankheiten/natürliche auslese nicht mehr funktioniert, da immer bessere medikamente [genmanipulation) existieren? dann gibts irgendwann keine erkältung mehr, sondern nur noch lungenentzündung und andere harte fälle, die jetzt noch nicht existieren. 

dies thema ist ein extremer zwiespalt zwischen vernunft und realität, wobei schon in der vernunft ein zwiespalt herrscht. was ist besser allen kranken menschen das leben retten ==>extreme überbevölkerung=>>andere probleme oder sterben lassen und dadurch die moral hinten anstellen.

jeder muss selbst entscheiden, und die anderen müssen es akzeptieren.

die unis in amiland sind, soweit nicht staatlich, wirtschaftlich orientiert. und damit geht auch die forschung in die wirtschaft der amis direkt ein. anders als bei uns (wobei das von einigen kritisiert wurde, dass die forschung der unis nicht wirtschafftlich ausgerichtet ist) wo es mehr grundlagenarbeit gibt (was ich gut finde, sonst bleiben randgebiete er forschung unbeachtet)

----------

## elVito

Hi,

 *siliconburner wrote:*   

> [etwas OT] bezugnehmend zu elvito:
> 
> klar sollre die überbevölkerung nicht von krankheiten gelöst werden. jedoch was passiert, wenn die krankheiten/natürliche auslese nicht mehr funktioniert, da immer bessere medikamente [genmanipulation) existieren? dann gibts irgendwann keine erkältung mehr, sondern nur noch lungenentzündung und andere harte fälle, die jetzt noch nicht existieren.

 

Ich sehe das folgendermaßen:

Die Evolution übt einen gewissen Druck auf Individuen aus dem sie sich entweder anpassen oder zugrunde gehen. Die Urmenschen die nicht schnell genug laufen konnten wurden gefressen. Also hatten die Individuen die schnell laufen konnten einen Vorteil den Individuen gegenüber die langsamer waren und überlebten. Dieses Erbgut wurde an die Nachkommen weitergegeben. 

Die Gefahr heute gefressen zu werden ist zumindest in unseren Breiten sehr gering geworden, weswegen sich die äußere Gestalt des Menschen in den letzten 50.000 Jahren aufgrund des fehlenden Selektionsdrucks nicht großartig verändern musste. Was uns jetzt einen Vorteil bringt ist unsere Intelligenz. Diese setzten wir ein um uns andere Gegner (z.B. Viren und Bakterien) vom Leib zu halten. 

Zweifelsohne wirst du mir zustimmen, daß das Leben ohne Pest und Syphilis wesentlich angenehmer für uns geworden ist. Bakterien werden mit Penicilin und Krebs mit Zytostatika bekämpft, was auf diese auch wieder einen gewissen Selektionsdruck ausübt. Sie mutieren (wenn man von Darwin ausgeht) und die die überleben sind resistenter und üben wiederum einen höheren Selektionsdruck auf uns aus (sprich wir müssen wiederum verstehen wie wir sie aufs neue knechten können).

Dieses Prinzip ist auch eine Art von Evolution und deswegen meiner Meinung nach ganz natürlich. Warum sollte man es auch hinnehmen krank zu werden wenn man die Möglichkeit hat es zu verhindern ?

Nebenbei, Bakterien und Viren haben lange vor den Menschen existiert und werden auch noch lange nach den Menschen existieren. Mutieren werden sie so oder so (das liegt in der Natur aller Lebewesen und ist die Grundlage der Darwinistischen Evolutionslehre)  also denke ich es ist schlauer sie zu verstehen und zu bekämpfen als die Hände in den Schoß zu legen und zu warten.

 *siliconburner wrote:*   

> dies thema ist ein extremer zwiespalt zwischen vernunft und realität, wobei schon in der vernunft ein zwiespalt herrscht. was ist besser allen kranken menschen das leben retten ==>extreme überbevölkerung=>>andere probleme oder sterben lassen und dadurch die moral hinten anstellen.
> 
> jeder muss selbst entscheiden, und die anderen müssen es akzeptieren.

 

Ich möchte dir zu diesem Thema ein hervorragendes Buch von Hoimar von Dithfurth (So schreibt man den glaub ich) empfehlen. Es heißt "So laßt uns denn ein Apfelbäumchen pflanzen..."

Was ist "extreme Überbevölkerung"? Wieviele Menschen kann der Planet vertragen? Im Moment ist es so, daß reiche Länder 4kcal Energie aufwenden um 1kcal Nahrung zu erzeugen. Das ist eine sehr einfache Rechnung die auf lange Sicht nicht aufgehen kann und ein wesentlich bedrohlicheres Problem darstellt als Überbevölkerung.  

Menschen in den sogenannten "dritte Welt" Ländern verfahren mit der Produktion von Nachkommen nicht anders als es vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit auch in Deutschland noch gang und gäbe war. Diese Art der Familienplanung ist aufgrund der schlechten wirtschaftlichen und meist auch politischen (die Kultur ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so entscheidend) Situation eine Art Garant dafür, daß die Familie überleben kann. Viele Kinder bedeuten viele Arbeitskräfte...usw

Wie Hoimar v. Dithfurth in seinem Buch beschreibt sind für die schlechte Situation der armen Länder vor allem reiche Industrienationen verantwortlch (Stichwort: Globalisierung). Da ich auch ein Teil einer privilegierten reichen Gesellschaft bin und mir diese Dinge bewusst sind, fände ich es (für mich persönlich) äußerst verwerflich aus egoistischen Gründen weniger privilegierten Menschen wenigstens die Chance auf Verbesserung ihrer Situation zu verwähren. 

Ich versuche mir deswegen diesen Sachverhalt täglich ins Gedächtnis zu rufen und mich meinen beschränkten Möglichkeiten entsprechend zu verhalten. (z.B. darauf zu achten was und wieviel ich komsumiere)  

 *siliconburner wrote:*   

> die unis in amiland sind, soweit nicht staatlich, wirtschaftlich orientiert. und damit geht auch die forschung in die wirtschaft der amis direkt ein. anders als bei uns (wobei das von einigen kritisiert wurde, dass die forschung der unis nicht wirtschafftlich ausgerichtet ist) wo es mehr grundlagenarbeit gibt (was ich gut finde, sonst bleiben randgebiete er forschung unbeachtet)

 

Da stimme ich dir nur zum Teil zu. Zum einen brauchst du Grundlagenforschung um Medikamente zu entwickeln. Die Zeiten in denen Stoffe wie Penicilin durch Zufall entdeckt worden sind, sind schon lange vorbei. Heutzutage machst du Grundlagenforschung auf deren Basis du dann anfangen kannst Medikamnte zu designen. Die Ergebnisse der Grundlagenforschung werden soweit ich das mitbekommen habe auch publiziert. Das teure ist dann eher einen Stoff zu entwickeln der die entsprechende gewünschte Wirkungen auf die Mechanismen (bekannt aus der Grundlagenforschung) hat. 

Wenn eine Uni also zusätzlich Kapazitäten dafür verwendet solche Stoffe zu entwickeln und die Ergebnisse an die Industrie verkauft, so ist das meiner Meinung zwar ethisch nicht korrekt aber dennoch aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht gesehen legitim. (Grundlagenforschung kostet auch Geld)

gruß der Vitus

----------

